# SOS!! Eops-XDiver-100Euro pro Einwahl 0190028560???



## Anonymous (17 Mai 2003)

SOS! Wer kann mir helfen?  :cry: 
Habe erst seit zwei Wochen PC und Internet  und bin demnach also noch sehr unerfahren. Beim Versuch mir einen Bildschirmschoner herunterzuladen erwischte ich diesen X-Diver von Eops. Als ich bemerkte das etwas nicht stimmt(nach wildem,panischem Herumklicken)war es leider schon zu spät.  Ich war angeblich einmal für 35Sec und einmal für 1,10Min mit der Nummer 0190028560 online (100Euro pro Einwahl,stand ganz klein und kaum lesbar irgendwo unten in der Ecke) angeblich sollte ich dafür ein Passwort zu einem "TeenPorn-full Movie Download" bekommen......
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Dialer gemacht und kann mir einen Rat geben? Und was hat dieses Ding eigentlich auf ner Seite mit Bildschirmschonern zu suchen?
Die Nummer gehört der KOMTeL habe ich herausgefunden.  :evil:


----------



## Heiko (17 Mai 2003)

Wo hast Du den Dialer denn her?
Kannst Du das noch nachvollziehen?


----------



## Anonymous (17 Mai 2003)

*X-Diver*

Hallo Heiko!

Ja, kann ich! Ich hab über Google Seiten mit Bildschirmshchonern gesucht bin dann auf h**p://www.horrorgifs.de gestoßen, hab da nach Drachen und Fledermäusen gesucht und auf einmal ging das popup auf :"Zum schnellen
Download klicken sie hier"... natürlich dachte ich das ich mit damit meinen Bildschirmschoner runterladen könnte.............
Ein Bekannter von mir ist auf dieselbe Seite gegangen und prompt war das Ding wieder da.............??

_Aus Sicherheitsgründen Link deaktiviert - Heiko_


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Mai 2003)

Da wird man ja nicht nur mit einem Dialer beglückt!
Erst taucht ein kostenloses Update der Verbindungssoftware auf, dass man nicht einfach schließen kann und dann öffnen sich im Hintergrund noch mehrere kleine Fensterchen. wenn man dann das "word dukument" schließen möchte, dass sich nebenbei noch in der Taskleiste festsetzt, wird man mit einem MediaUpdate beglückt und wenn das noch nicht reicht, stolpert man noch über einen dritten Dialer, der von Secure Tele Transfer ApS authentifiziert wurde...
Jetzt will man natürlich wissen, wem diese tolle Seite gehört. Über eine Whois-Abfrage stolpert man über einen Eigentümer, der angeblich eine Agentur für Webdesign betreibt.
Der fleißige Webdesigner hat dazu noch eine eigene Website und wenn man mal den Umstand übersieht, dass seine Seite nicht mal ein Impressum aufweist und der Zonenverwalter, der bei DENIC eingetragen ist seit letztem Jahr pleite ist, steht dort unter anderem das hier zu lesen: 
	
	



```
Das Ziel unserer Firma ist es möglichst vielen Menschen und auch Firmen, Vereinen, Institutionen den Weg zur eigenen Homepage aufzuzeigen und die Grafiken bzw. das Layout zu entwerfen. Es gibt viele Internetagenturen die Internetseiten am Fließband erstellen aber wir wollen uns durch guten Service und Individualität von diesen distanzieren.
```
Natürlich hat er auch Referenzen und jetzt ratet mal, wo er seine ahnungslosen potentiellen Kunden hinschickt?

@Die Ratsuchende:
Woher weißt du eigentlich das mit dem Passwort?


----------



## Anonymous (17 Mai 2003)

*X-Diver*

Mein Bekannter (der sich besser am PC auskennt, aber mit Dialern noch keine Bekanntschaft gemacht hat) hat herausgefunden das dat Ding von Eops ist und da haben wir eine Mail hingeschickt (war das vielleicht ein Fehler?) und uns beschwert und wollten wissen was die denn jetzt überhaupt von mir wollen(finanziell) - da kam nur eine sehr allgemeine Antwort a.) sie könnten das noch nicht genau einsehen und b.) generell wäre es so das man sich da mit dieser verflixt teuren Einwahl angeblich ein Passwort kauft mit dem man dann "hinter den Toren" die "Ware"runterladen könne.......
Ich habe dann geschrieben das ich diese "Ware" nie gewollt habe und auch nicht runtergeladen habe - als Antwort kam ich solle einfach warten bis ich meine Telefonrechnung bekomme und mich dann noch mal melden...
Sehr witzig! Ich habe dann(leider zu spät) auf der Seite von "Dialerhilfe" gelesen das es nichts bringt sich mit diesen Firmen in Verbindung zu setzen........ich habe auch schon bei der Telekom angerufen und die 0190sperren lassen aber in Bezug auf den Dialer konnten die mir auch noch nichts näheres sagen......  :-?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Mai 2003)

Pauschal kann man eigentlich nicht sagen, dass es keinen Sinn macht, sich mit dem Endanbieter auseinanderzusetzen. Viele hier im Forum bleiben bei der Recherche nach dem eigentlichen Verantwortlichen für ihr Dilemma irgendwo im Ausland an einem Briefkasten hängen. Sogesehen hast Du Glück, dass EOPS so einfach erreichbar ist und der "kleine Dienstweg" kann einem ja manchmal viel Zeit und Ärger ersparen. Jedoch solltest Du in der Wortwahl zurückhaltend sein. Wenn Du kein Passwort erhalten hast, dann können die mangels Leistung ja keine Gegenleistung erwarten, oder?
Die Entgelte, die der X-Diver bei Dir verursacht hat, werden unter "Beträge anderer Anbieter" abgerechnet. Um wen handelt es sich denn da?


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2003)

*X-Diver*

Die Nummer soll angeblich der KomTelGmbH in Flensburg gehören,über die hab ich hier im Forum auch schon gelesen....
Es wäre schön wenn Du Recht hättest damit das ich vielleicht nichts bezahlen muß aber dies wage ich nicht zu glauben - denn es steht ja 100Euro po Einwahl (und das Drecksding hat sich ja eingewählt) und angeblich bekommt man dann automatisch dieses angebliche Passwort und ich hätte mir diesen Schmodderkram ja auch wahrscheinlich runtergeladen wenn ich nicht panischerweise den Stecker des Modems herausgezogen hätte..........
Kommt halt drauf an wie die es mir auslegen, aber da ich glaube das die tollen Eops ja auf so unerfahrene Leute wie mich spekulieren, wollen die wahrscheinlich trotzdem Kohle von mir haben........ich wünschte jedoch ich würde mich da irren............


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2003)

Das hab ich bei CeBit News gefunden:



> eops nimmt angeblich 300-Euro-Dialer vom Markt
> 
> Die Düsseldorfer eops AG bremst nach eigenen Angaben ihren 0190er-Dialer X-Diver aus. So soll es Anbietern nicht mehr möglich sein, mehr als 100 Euro pro Verbindungsaufbau zu kassieren. Eine besonders perfide Variante des Dialers war in die Schlagzeilen geraten, weil sie pro Einwahl 300 Euro abrechnete. Die Summe wird erst später über die Telefonrechnung inkasso eingezogen. Angeblich sollen die Nutzer für die 300 Euro ein Passwort zu einem "SoftTeens" genannten "Service" erhalten.
> 
> "Mit diesen Maßnahmen reagiert die eops AG auf die derzeitige Sensibilität der Verbraucher gegenüber dem Dialer als Zahlungssystem", lässt die Düsseldorfer Firma, wissen. "Entgegen einiger Presseberichte" bestehe keine Verbindung zwischen "unseriösen 0190-Dialern" und der eops AG. Doch die Düsseldorfer Firma geht offenbar auch nicht gegen obskure Websites vor, die penetrant versuchen, den X-Diver auf dem Rechner von Nutzern zu installieren.


----------



## technofreak (18 Mai 2003)

So ganz neu ist die Meldung nicht .....

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/hob-23.02.02-000/


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Meldung vom 23.02.2002 12:19
> 
> *eops nimmt angeblich 300-Euro-Dialer vom Markt*


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2003)

*Muss man jetzt zahlen?*

Hallo,
Also mich würde jetzt doch interessieren ob man zahlen muss oder nicht!
Es steht ja dabei das es 100 Euro pro Einwahl kostet und selbst Einwählen tut er sich ja nicht,man muss ja erst auf weiter klicken bevor sich eine kostenpflichtige Verbindung aufbaut!
Kann man die 100 Euro einfach stonieren oder so?
Wär wohl zu einfach,dann müsste ich ja nie für einen Dialer bezahlen :lol: 
Kennst sich da jemand mit aus? Bin für Hilfe dankbar!

Gruß Franz


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (23 Mai 2003)

*Zahlen oder nicht zahlen*

hallo Gast,
hier kann man ja nur empfehlen, was ich will, muss ich auch bezahlen.
Ich stehe am Abgrund und sage, jetzt springe ich, ich werds ja danach wieder rückgängig machen können???? ODER?
In der Konditorei kann ich mir nicht einen korrekt ausgezeichnten Kuchen geben lassen, ihn probieren, dann zurückgeben und sagen der ist mir zu teuer.
wer Dialerdateien öffnet, sieht die Preisauszeichnung und AGB und dann auf weiter klickt, anerkennt die Preisauszeichnung. und deren Bedingungen.  Ist die Preisausz. identisch danach mit der RE., wird jeder Richter zum Zahlen auffordern.
Es gibt Leider Dialer, die die Ausz. z.B.:mit 1.86 EU haben und doch von der ersten min. Blocktarif rechnen (55EU)und das schon während  dem Seitenaufbau. Diese Preisausz. ist irreführend und zu beklagen.
Das ist der Grund, warum so viele Stornieren.  
Die weitern Probleme verursachen die Auto-, Star- und x-aktiv-Dialer, das sind umprogrammierte Dialer, manchmal so raffiniert programmiert, dass sie unterscheiden können zwischen ISDN-ltg und DSl Verbindung.
Wer sie untersucht durch ansteuern, findet als dsl-user einen völlig korrekt ausgezeichneter Dialer vor, wers mit isdn probiert, der tappt beim probieren  auf eine irreführende Auszeichnung und gleich in dieGeb.- Falle.
Wenn die sich in der Systemsteuerung eingenistet haben und bei ISDN - Verwendung EINE FREIE LTG finden, ist der Abzockfalle perfekt.
Jede Löschung einer ungewollten Seite bedeutet eine neue Anwahl unerkannt, kostenpflichtig alles im Hintergrund. das kann so stören, dass viele grundlos, nichtsahnend ihre Festplatte löschen, um dieses Phänomen zu beseitigen. 14 tage später kommt eine Tk- Re mit einem Knaller.
Hier ist die Frage nach Rechtmässigkeit doch nicht zu stellen.
Gunnar


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2003)

Hab auch das Problem mit dem x-diver und ich muss sagen ich fühl mich in der hinsicht ganz schön übern tisch gezogen ...
war netma auf irgendwelchen illegalen sites unterwegs und hab mir das ding dummerweise eingefangen (bei 1000mal nein klicken ist man leider auch einmal so dumm und klickt ja).
nachdem ich den rechner neu gestartet hab hab ich den dialer leider erst 2 tage später richtig entdecken können und hab ne interessante history zu dem ding gefunden:

"09.05.2003, 00:12:06 X-Diver wählt 0190028560... - 100 EUR pro Einwahl
09.05.2003, 00:12:07 X-Diver wählt 0190028560... - 100 EUR pro Einwahl
09.05.2003, 00:12:07 Das Modem (oder ein anderes Gerät) hat einen Fehler gemeldet.
09.05.2003, 00:12:13 X-Diver wählt 00190028560... - 100 EUR pro Einwahl"

genau um diese zeit hatte ich das ding eingefangen ... bedeuted das jetzt das er sich nur dieses eine mal versucht hat einzuwählen wenn nix anderes im history log des dialers drinstand ...

und warum konnte ich den dialer erst 2 tage später im windows erkennen (bin mit 100% sicher das er zB vorher in der taskleiste net vorhanden war)

würde mich auf ne antwort freuen

mfg Frank


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2003)

Ich glaube kaum, das du so "freigiebig" bist, und dich innerhalb von 7 sec 3 mal für je 100  euro eingewählt hast. Sieht für mich daher so aus, als ist dir das teil zusammen mit einem Hilfsprogramm, das dafür sorgt, das sich der Dialer mehrfach automatisch einwählt, untergeschoben wurden.

Ich würde nicht auf die Telefonrechnung warten, sondern sofort alle Spuren sichern. Am besten ein komplettes Image der Systempartition ziehen, und gegen den Anbieter des Dialers Anzeige wegen Betrug, Computersabotage und Datenveränderung stellen.


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (30 Mai 2003)

*x-diver*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch das Problem mit dem x-diver und ich muss sagen ich fühl mich in der hinsicht ganz schön übern tisch gezogen ...
> war netma auf irgendwelchen illegalen sites unterwegs und hab mir das ding dummerweise eingefangen (bei 1000mal nein klicken ist man leider auch einmal so dumm und klickt ja).
> nachdem ich den rechner neu gestartet hab hab ich den dialer leider erst 2 tage später richtig entdecken können und hab ne interessante history zu dem ding gefunden:
> 
> ...



Hallo, 
die Antwort wäre zunächst mal die Frage, wie bist Du ausgerüstet, wie gehst Du in Netz?
Hast die die Kombination dsl. - und  - ISDN oder nur Modem mit Analogltg.
Mit welche Win-Ausgabe bist Du ausgerüstet?
Kennst Du dich in den Browsereinstellungen aus. Wer ist Dein Browser,
Um datenrechtliche Verletzungen zu vermeiden wäre es gut nicht öffentl. diese Frage beantworten, sondern nur über pn.
Hier im Forum werden auch neue Dialertypen aufgelistet und technisch erfasst
Der Beschreibung nach hast Du eine neue Generation von Dialer eingefangen
Bitte den Administrator um Hilfe, wenn Du nicht weist, wie du die Ermittlung und die Übermittlung des Dialer anstellen sollst.

Ansonsten  die Tk-Re abwarten, zur Sicherheit beim Netzbetreiber die Sperrung der 0190/0900 Nr´n veranlassen , fristgerecht den unstrittigen Wert der Tk-Re bez. und die Geb. der Dialerverbind. stornieren.
Gunnar
*[Virenscanner: Antwort aus Quoting herausgenommen]*


----------



## virenscanner (30 Mai 2003)

> Um datenrechtliche Verletzungen zu vermeiden wäre es gut nicht öffentl. diese Frage beantworten, sondern nur über pn.


Die Beantwortung der aufgeführten Fragen im Forum stellt hier kein Problem dar.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2003)

Ich hab isdn und arbeite mit win xp und win 98 aber ich glaube zu dem zeitpunkt war xp am laufen.
Mit den Browsereinstellungen kenne ich mich nicht so sehr aus benutze aber den internet explorer 6.0

Ich hätte da mal noch ne frage was das Image der Systempartitionen betrifft ... Was bringt mir ein Image was ich dem Anbieter vorlege ...

Das sich der Dialer selbst mehrmals einwählt wusste ich auch aber ich frag mich auch warum er  zB die fehlermeldung erhalten hat.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2003)

Das Image dem Anbieter vorzulegen bringt überhaupt nichts. An den, der dir den Dialer letztendlich untergeschoben hat (also den Betreiber der Webseite), kommst du meist eh nicht ran, der bleibt aus gutem Grund bis zu letzt im dunkeln. Es wird sich lediglich der Betreiber der 0190 Nummer melden, und dir, egal was du für Beweise vorlegst, immer wieder erklären, das die Einwahlkosten auf legalem und unstrittigem Weg zustandegekommen sind, und das du doch ein fairer Partner sein und gottverdammt noch mal endlich bezahlen sollst. 

Jetzt ist die Frage, wie weit willst du gehen?

Dem Anbieter zu erklären, das du betrogen wurdest, ist hoffnungslos, da kannst du auch gegen eine Wand reden. Egal wie unseriös der Dialer auch war, und was du für Erklärungen und Beweisstücke hinschickst, du wirst außer Standardschreiben, die immer wieder das reguläre Zustandekommen der kosten beteuern, nichts erreichen. Hier sollte dir dann klar sein, ob du jeden Ärger vermeiden willst und einfach zahlst, oder ob du dich gegen diese Abzocke zur Wehr setzen willst. Irgendwann wird sich dann ein Inkassobüro oder ein Rechtsanwalt bei dir melden. 

Eh es soweit ist, solltest du bereits Anzeige gegen den Dialerbetreiber wegen Betrug, Computersabotage und Datenveränderung stellen. Gegen jeden anderen, der sich dann bei dir meldet und Geld haben will, Anzeige wegen Geldwäsche. Dafür werden dir die Beweismittel wie Image, Dialer und Screenshots sehr gute Dienste leisten.

Wie weit das ganze geht, kann man nicht sagen. Teilweise kommt noch ein Mahnbescheid, gegen den du Wiederspruch einlegen musst (ganz wichtig!!). Vor Gericht ging es bisher nur in seltenen Fällen, möglich ist es aber durchaus.

Wenn du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung hast, solltest du dir die Kostenübernameerklärung einholen und dir dann einen kompetenten Anwalt suchen.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2003)

Die Dinge die Sie mir da aufgelistet haben sind ja schön und gut, aber jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage (vor allen weil ich die Rechnung noch nicht habe) WIE VIEL kostet mich das wenn ich den ganzen Kram einklage und so weiter und wie groß sind die chancen das ich im endeffekt mein Geld zurück kriege.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2003)

Das entscheidende ist, das man sich das Geld zurückholt oder gar nicht zahlt. Also die Telekom per Einschreiben informieren, das die den strittigen Betrag gar nicht erst einziehen. Oder die Abbuchung zurückbuchen lassen. Wichtig ist, du musst die Telekom genau darüber informieren, welchen Betrag du nicht zahlst. Die unstrittigen Gebüren aber auf jeden Fall zahlen. Damit solltest du vor der telekom ruhe haben. Wenn du zahlst, und darauf hoffst, das du dir dein geld zurückholen willst, dann wird das ein langes und sehr schwieriges Unternehmen. Dann musst du selber aktiv werden, Klage einreichen und so weiter. Wenn die Abzocker das Geld erst in ihren Krallen haben, dann wird es sehr schwer, oder fast unmöglich, da wieder ranzukommen. Die eigendlichen Nutznießer verstecken sich meist hinter Briefkastenfirmen im Ausland.

Daher ganz wichtig, wenn du etwas dagegen unternehmen willst, gar nicht erst zahlen. Die wollen Geld von dir, du kannst dich ganz entspannt zurücklehnen, dich melden sich schon bei dir. Wenn du aber zahlst, und dann versuchen willst, dir das geld zurückzuholen, dann ist das fast hoffnungslos, du wirst deinem Geld Jahre hinterherrennen und am Ende entnervt aufgeben.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2003)

Ok ... angenommen ich krieg die telefonrechnung (übrigens bin ich nicht bei der telekom) und bezahle den entsprechenden betrag nicht ...
Dann wird mich sicherlich der Anbieter des Dialers, oder wer auch immer, dazu Auffordern und ermahnen das Geld doch zu bezahlen.
Was ist dann zu tun?


----------



## technofreak (30 Mai 2003)

Vor allem erst mal die bereits vorhandenen Informationen lesen, die Betreiber dieser und der Partnerseite haben sich die 
Mühe gemacht alle diese Informationen zusammenzutragen , um nicht jedesmal wieder alles einzeln 
erklären zu müssen:

http://www.dialerhilfe.de/dialer/schaden.php
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html

tf


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2003)

Danke für die 2 Links ... eine Antwort in einem Satz hätte mir allerdings auch erstmal gereicht. So wie ich das jetzt sehe muss man also alle Forderungen abweisen und notfalls vor Gericht gehen wenn der Anbieter nicht vorher aufgibt (?)


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2003)

Also, ich hatte auch ein Problem mit eops und nachdem über ein Jahr verteilt Zahlungserinnerungen und Mahnungen ins Haus geflattert sind und ich immer wieder versucht habe, denen klarzumachen, dass es sich um eine Fehlbuchung handeln muss, hab ich die freundliche Tour einfach gelassen. Ich hab den Jungs in einem letzten Brief sehr deutlich gesagt, dass ich sie für Betrüger halte und sie mich mal am A**** l****n können und das hat wundersamerweise funktioniert - seitdem keine Post mehr von eops!
Die fahren einfach die Taktik, es sich dort zu holen, wo ahnungslose und ängstliche Menschen bezahlen, ohne viel Streß zu machen. Wenn sie aber merken, dass du es notfalls auf eine juristische Auseinandersetzung ankommen lassen würdest, sind sie weg!


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2003)

@Frottee
hast du eigentlich noch irgendwelche andren Kosten in dem Fall gehabt oder is dir das erspart geblieben ? (jetzt ma vom porto für die briefe abgesehn)


----------

